# Grouse Whisperer



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic called up a couple ruffs on a recent scouting trip. Might want to use this technique in the fall....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I could see how they might mistake that idling scooter(if you got the right RPM's) for a love sic friend...but no, I ain't buyin that poorman's rapper sound called him in.:smile:


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Grouse whisperer is at it again

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwz6AKuSJ8dDZDFwajdEczdHZl9KQm5kQUtpQ0VSWTJITXRV/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwz6AKuSJ8dDdTlhUlBta0RMQVFQbzlieXlNSkE5c1A1d0dZ/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwz6AKuSJ8dDV3lYRGdicjlpV2ZiUG01T3JZQndRVFF0VW93/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwz6AKuSJ8dDOVdLQThIbUx3UTZmblMyUVFIYTVRSTJRbEVN/view?usp=sharing


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------

